# Frederique Constant Flyback Chronograph Manufacture Review



## jimiwilli

Hi All!

Posted this review a few days ago! This is my second real review. It's about 7 mins long, please check it out and leave some feedback if ya can!

Thanks!


----------



## manofrolex

Very nice review and a great watch at a very reasonable price and a good size to boot


----------



## jimiwilli

jmanlay said:


> Very nice review and a great watch at a very reasonable price and a good size to boot


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

Nice review, and I agree that this watch is an absolute bargain under $1k. I also love the fact that it's rare...

I was feeling bold, so am wearing it today on an orange nato. b-)


----------



## John Price

Silvek, that looks better than I would've expected on that orange strap. Where though, did you find a Flyback for under $1K? (PM if you rather) The least I've seen are usually closer to $2k (still a good value)


----------



## Silvek

John Price said:


> Silvek, that looks better than I would've expected on that orange strap. Where though, did you find a Flyback for under $1K? (PM if you rather) The least I've seen are usually closer to $2k (still a good value)


Seller "officialwatchdeals" on eBay had a sale on these earlier in the year for ~$938. This is the 2nd watch I bought from them (the other was an Alpina) and I am very happy with the experience in both cases. I'd suggest messaging them or keeping an eye out for new stock... they show up every once in a while.

That said, I agree with you that this is still a great watch at $2k!


----------



## rtdavid1613

Nice review! I had owned one and was a great daily wearer with at a great price point


----------



## Independent George

This is a very good video review. Surprisingly so, because I usually cringe when watching enthusiast video reviews. You have solid editing skills, and, better, you don't sound like you are making up the voice-over as you go along. You prepared and practiced, and it shows. The video had flow, made good points, and showed that you did your research. Kudos.

Need to work on lighting a bit.


----------



## mkeric1

great review
found one for 1700 new should i go for it or maybe wait for better deal to come along?
i like the gold tone ver better but cant find anything close to that price


----------



## MLsims

Great job!


----------



## TrailerTrash

Great review of the watch. I'm shocked there were only 25 likes (now 26  ) I'm relitively new to to the watch game, but it seems as if the FC-760 based watches were realeased in 2017 with a lot of press writeup, and then....nothing. An in-house fly-back chrono for 4K is good deal and at grey market price of 2K-ish its a great deal. The refurb units on ebay look like a steal at 1K-ish. What's going on here? Why is no one talking about this watch? and is it even still in production? A google search shows it's out of stock at the company website. Another watch reviewer, not talking about any manufacture in particular, stated that "an in house movement is not better just because it's done in house. It needs to be reliable, etc. " 
Are there reliability issues with the FC-760 movement? How much does a service cost? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these but an in-house flyback for roughly the same cost as my Jazzmaster with a 7753 seems to good to be true.


----------



## cratercraver

Frederique Constant watches often sell for far below suggested retail prices. I like the look of several of the models (including this one!) but I have wondered about the quality too, given the large discounts.


----------



## watches4ever

jimiwilli said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Posted this review a few days ago! This is my second real review. It's about 7 mins long, please check it out and leave some feedback if ya can!
> 
> Thanks!


Good complicated movement


----------



## jimiwilli

watches4ever said:


> Good complicated movement


Agreed! For the money, it's a steal. I think it will be one of those watches where they will lose value, but 20 years from now, the next generation will think we were crazy for not buying them at $4k. Kind of like Universal Genève Chronos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

cratercraver said:


> Frederique Constant watches often sell for far below suggested retail prices. I like the look of several of the models (including this one!) but I have wondered about the quality too, given the large discounts.


Yeah resale is not good. I'd definitely say get one used and hold on to it. The resale is due to name only. The quality is exceptional. I own a JLC Master Calendar Moon, JLC Polaris Chrono, IWC Portugieser Chrono, Speedmaster Pro Chrono, and I've owned several other omega and IWCs in the past. I would say the quality is relatively equal wirh all of them. The only reason it's not a daily wearer is because it's a bit dressy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

TrailerTrash said:


> Great review of the watch. I'm shocked there were only 25 likes (now 26  ) I'm relitively new to to the watch game, but it seems as if the FC-760 based watches were realeased in 2017 with a lot of press writeup, and then....nothing. An in-house fly-back chrono for 4K is good deal and at grey market price of 2K-ish its a great deal. The refurb units on ebay look like a steal at 1K-ish. What's going on here? Why is no one talking about this watch? and is it even still in production? A google search shows it's out of stock at the company website. Another watch reviewer, not talking about any manufacture in particular, stated that "an in house movement is not better just because it's done in house. It needs to be reliable, etc. "
> Are there reliability issues with the FC-760 movement? How much does a service cost? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these but an in-house flyback for roughly the same cost as my Jazzmaster with a 7753 seems to good to be true.


I've not had to have it serviced yet, but I'm sure it will be north of $700 because the average watch maker won't be able too. It's actually my most reliable Chrono, and I own a JLC Polaris, IWC Portugieser, and a Speedy pro. The reason resale sucks is because of the name, and they make watches that are somewhat derivative.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Silvek said:


> Nice review, and I agree that this watch is an absolute bargain under $1k. I also love the fact that it's rare...
> 
> I was feeling bold, so am wearing it today on an orange nato. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14487077


That looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Independent George said:


> This is a very good video review. Surprisingly so, because I usually cringe when watching enthusiast video reviews. You have solid editing skills, and, better, you don't sound like you are making up the voice-over as you go along. You prepared and practiced, and it shows. The video had flow, made good points, and showed that you did your research. Kudos.
> 
> Need to work on lighting a bit.


Thanks sir! Was traveling for work for a few months so just getting back active. I recently invested in a lighting studio kit! Now just have to learn to use it lol! Thanks for watching!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backpackerx

Just seeing this video today but really well done. You did well to keep the viewer engaged and didn't belabor too many points. Great job on the macro.


----------



## Kvam

Great review and a great watch. I have the same one and I am very impressed by the quality. Just find the 21mm lug size annoying for straps.


----------



## jimiwilli

Kvam said:


> Great review and a great watch. I have the same one and I am very impressed by the quality. Just find the 21mm lug size annoying for straps.


Thanks for watching! I have a few more videos in the work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanWDS

Good review. I have one too,the gold plated version. The chronograph seconds hand have a bit of a shutter and the main minutes hand starts after aprox 1minute after hacking. But all the watchmakers said this is normal behavior and the watch has 8sec delay, but for me it's a bit anoying... What is you experience with it?


----------



## Shaunie_007

Great review! I stumbled onto it while looking into whether I should purchase this model. You touched on all the points I’d like from a review: wearability, functionality, and finish quality. Seems like a great bargain!


----------



## hmf_001

The chrono looks great. I see it's 42mm wide. What's the lug-to-lug? I've seen some random answers online but am hoping someone has measured it with their calipers. Thanks,


----------



## McChicken

BogdanWDS said:


> Good review. I have one too,the gold plated version. The chronograph seconds hand have a bit of a shutter and the main minutes hand starts after aprox 1minute after hacking. But all the watchmakers said this is normal behavior and the watch has 8sec delay, but for me it's a bit anoying... What is you experience with it?


Thank you! I was just getting ready to send one back. About 1 minute slack in minute hand, and sometime chrono stutter. Plus the crown is stiff when winding. 
Maybe I didn't get a messed up watch, and it's supposed to do that.


----------

